# Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet Sunday April 26,2015



## Boris (Mar 22, 2015)

Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet Sunday April 26,2015

MICHIGAN’S
ANN ARBOR CLASSIC BICYCLE &
MINIBIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET

Sunday, April 26, 2015 will be the 35th Anniversary of the Biggest, Oldest, and the Best Antique and Classic Bicycle Show in the Nation.

This annual one day event held at the Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds, 5055 Ann Arbor/Saline Rd. Ann Arbor, Michigan 48103 will host over 275 dealers from across the continent. There were over 9,000 bicycles and minibikes at last year’s the show. 

$5 admission (kids 10 and under free), Free Parking, 8:00am-3:00pm

BIKE CORRAL IN BLDG “E” only $10 
$5 returned if it doesn’t sell by Noon

NEW RATROD BIKE SHOW IN BLDG “E”

Frank Mathison (810-599-1399) fmathison@comast.net will be hosting the:

“ THE OLD SCHOOL MINI BIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET”

This show will feature vintage gas powered Classic Minibikes and Scooters in Building “G”. Talk about a blast from the past!

The $5 cost for the public to get into the Show includes a free door prize ticket. Prizes will be given away each hour. This year a minimum of 4 new collector bikes will be given away to some lucky winners. You must be present to win. Extra tickets available. 

Our website is www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com 
Facebook is annarborbikeshowandswapmeet
www.oldschoolminibike.com

Thanks, Paul and Anne Kleppert Bikeshow@aol.com 248-642-6639

Show Flyer on web site and facebook page , PLEASE EMAIL TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS


----------



## vincev (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Dave,I was wondering when someone would post the event.


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------

